# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  How to past a drug test

## PIMPOLOGY101

I was wondering if u guys knew how to get marjuiana out of your system for an NCAA drug test or a school test.


PLEASE HELP!!!!!

----------


## ProPayne7

number one, you shouldnt be doin drugs. the only way i can think of is there is a cleaner for tile floors you can get at stores...when you pee, put a few drips of that in there...the only thing is you will prolly be suspicious for having bleach alternative in your system. Also, if they take a hair test, where they take a strand of your hair, you are screwed. Drugs stay present in the hair for a year.


i dont smoke, nor plan to, i over heard that tip from two stoners trying to hide it from tehir parents.

----------


## PIMPOLOGY101

this is a question for college football players that have done it before or heard stories from someone else doing it. so if anybody else has ideas please tell me.

----------


## TestTubeBaby

herbal clean: premium detox, found at GNC. cleans your system in 7 days but 10 days worth of pills. this also comes with an emergency dose that cleans ur system in an hr or so. it's expensive, the **** really works. just follow the instructions.

----------


## BP85

I know this 40 yr. old burnout who has to take a tes every month for probation. He buys a box of green tea, eats a ketogenic diet and drinks 1-2 gallons of water per day, and stops smoking within 4 days of the test. he not only smokes but he rides the white horse too. Anyway, he hasnt fauiled a test in 2 years. I would reccomend taking 1-2 multivitamins per/day. they were getting suspicious of how mineral depleted he was. Then they started drawing blood and, needless to say, he was fu**ed

----------


## wolfyEVH

> I was wondering if u guys knew how to get marjuiana out of your system for an NCAA drug test or a school test.
> 
> 
> PLEASE HELP!!!!!



dont do drugs in the first place and you wont have this problem

----------


## chevy44

i had the same problem (for steroids though)and several people told me to put a drop of dish soap in the sample... but i actually filled the cup up w/ 3/4 toilet water and 1/4 pee.... it worked though. but i thinki was lucky that i had a lazy person give me the test beacuse they did not go in the bathroom w/ me...

----------


## se11

usually pot isn't a bad thing. but, if your going to be playing collage football it's definatley a bad thing since most people that smoke it aren't looking at a possiable carrear in front of them.

----------


## TestTubeBaby

man you couldnt even guess how many NCAA athletes blow dro.

----------


## Jack87

How much money you got??? There's a few companies that 
specialize in that stuff for pro athletes... But it's not cheap...

----------


## Rhino58

> usually pot isn't a bad thing. but, if your going to be playing collage football it's definatley a bad thing since most people that smoke it aren't looking at a possiable carrear in front of them.


Thanks Mr. Mackey. "drugs are bad ummm k" Don't generalize, I believe John Browning was quoted a while back in saying 75% of the NFL smokes weed. I don't think any of those guys have a possible career  :Don't know:

----------


## AustrianOAK14

buff87 what companies are you talking about?

----------


## Jack87

The kind of companies you would need quite a few $K's to do business with...
Far as I know they cater to pro athletes and people with high salaries only
so for most of us it doesn't matter anyway... The CEO of the one company
was on a local sports show discusing his company and what they do, but not
how they do it... But they've been in the business 18 years and have a very
long client list of well known people... 




> buff87 what companies are you talking about?

----------


## fritz2435

> man you couldnt even guess how many NCAA athletes blow dro.


LOL yeah bro, I was at a MSU football party and lots of guys were puffin... 

Besides, haven't you seen Playmakers? LOL  :LOL:

----------


## JohnDoe1234

The man wants help, not a lecture. Go to this web site www.ipassedmydrugtest.com

----------


## AustrianOAK14

> The kind of companies you would need quite a few $K's to do business with...
> Far as I know they cater to pro athletes and people with high salaries only
> so for most of us it doesn't matter anyway... The CEO of the one company
> was on a local sports show discusing his company and what they do, but not
> how they do it... But they've been in the business 18 years and have a very
> long client list of well known people...


badass to know i bet tons of stars are on that list bro

----------


## goldglove

i heard that store bought **** doesnt work on everybody. 
There is rumor that if you drink a cap full of bleach and piss once or twice before the test you should show up clean. I know a bunch of people that use this

----------


## banned

Weed.. you need to get more serious about your sport!

----------


## banned

I would cath myself in a second versus drinking bleach.. and you will not pass with bleach.. it would be more likely to shut down your LIVER and kill you then to get rid of the metabolites.

----------

